# UPDATE on Kansas Minis UPDATE****************



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

First I'd like to apologize for getting to this so late when so many people are waiting. I kinda burned out when I got home yesterday.

Thanks to the national Campaign to get the word out, 26 minis are now either in Foster Homes or adoptive homes. More have been purchased directly. At last count Mr Trembly is down to 57. This is plus or minus a couple. Wendi and I went to visit the ones that were first brought out on Saturday. They definately were the worst ones. I didn't see the two that are now at Cathys but one of them was the white stallion that was down when I was first there. The mare I saw down at that time is in the herd and seems to be doing much better. Some of the original 10 stagger when they walk but all are coming around with good feeding and care. I met Lisa and her 5 children and they were brushing and loving on these minis, it was wonderful. We then went to Sharon (VP Kansas Mini Horse Club) and visited with her and the group of 13 that came out on Friday. All are doing great and and responding to the love and care given by this group. The gelding with cancer is going in probably tomorrow to be operated on and we were told that it is a common cancer and depending on the severity can be fixed. Three more were taken out on Sun, one of which was the gelding with the one eye and Kristan will be keeping him. So, the worst ones are out but there are still about 20 more skinny ones that need to be out of there. Victor and has group can do nothing at this time as the Sheriff has come down on everybody associated with Rescue and is allowing only people who wish to purchase to talk to Mr Trembly at least until the 30 days is up.. Apparently quite a few more will be purchased by individuals this week. I do not know who they are.

A lot of you don't want to hear this but Mr Trembly is the bad guy, but he is also a good guy gone wrong. I don't know if it is age, lack of funds, health or whatever. We can speculate why this happened but the fact remains that it did happen and it badly needed to be fixed. It is being fixed, not in the way some of you want but plans are in the works mainly by SWER to bring Mr Trembly down to a managable level. Of course everyone has a different idea on what that may be. I would like to see him down to about 30 as there are enough healthy ones there that he will be able to care for them. Maybe not the way you or I would care them but they would be fed and watered. Their health will be monitored by several groups and if it is seen that they are not being cared for more steps will be taken. He will not be allowed to breed or increase his herd. All stallions remaining will be gelded and no outside stallion will be used. Again, if he is found to be breeding it is probable that the whole herd will be taken. It is to me, a good solution and I am happy with it. I am not happy with the time it is taking but there is absolutely nothing more that I personally can do as CMHR is NOT the lead on this SWER is and they are doing a good job.

Now, Mr Trembly. Some have cast him as the devil (I know Idid at first) he is not. What he is and this is just my opinion is a sad old man who sees his life work being taken away. This herd is the only thing keeping him alive. Yes, he did wrong by these minis but I think he is now starting to see the truth and if he is no longer constantly harrassed he will cooperate. He does love his minis, he just lost his way somehow and things got horribly out of control. He is a charmer and charms all who meets him (me included). I loved listening to his tales of his 6 in hands and his exploits. He still does his Merry-go-round and would be devastated if he could no longer do that. There is no electricity on the property and I didn't see where there ever had been. Conditions are improving for the remaining minis and trash is being cleaned up. I don't think that at this time that more can be done. We just have to wait for the 30 days and then the Sheriff, SWER and the DA will confer and see where it goes from there.

No monies from CMHR has been or will be used to support Mr Trembly or the remaining minis. It is all earmaked for the health care of the ones that have come out. Yes, CMHR has purchased several of the minis but it was done with funds that were donated especially for that reason. No other monies will be used for this. Fixing the gelding will take appx $2,000 and the vet bill for the others are starting to come in. Those of you that want to help Mr Trembly directly are certainly free to do so on your own. The longterm care of all will be expensive and CMHR will empty the treasury if necessary. There ar not a whole lot of extreme illnesses so far, just very bad teeth, feet, worms etc along with starved bodies. Some, more than others. It looks like the stronger took food from the weaker as usually is the way in a large herd not properly managed. There are 4 extremely fat and sassy mini mules there.

I erred in my original assesment of the herd. I was so shocked by the condition of the ones I saw close up, that I assumed that the ones gathered at the round bale in the field were in the same condition. They were not, they were the fat, stronger ones. So I'd say the herd was just about 50/50. The weaker 50 were very weak and the 50 fat..well!! There are a lot of older minis, some fat some very skinny, I guess it just depended on where they stood in the herd. Same for some of the younger ones, some skinny, some fat.

I sincerely want to thank all the supporters of CMHR that have sent emails to us and donations for the minis. The detractors, well, I firmly believe that everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Please just don't try to force them on us. We are doing the very best we can for a very bad situation. Not everyone will be happy at the way it was done or the outcome. But minis have been saved and more will be, if not by CMHR then by SWER and the good people buying them. There is no way I can tell all of you what happened down there, so much was going on, just don't believe everything you hear and read and make snap judgments on something you really don't know anything about. All who came down and actually saw the herd, met Mr Trembly are the only ones "in the know" and you have seen opinions range from Mr Trembly being a saint or a devil and the herd dying or fine. THE TRUTH LIES SOMEWHERE INBETWEEN!

Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for the update, it is very much appreciated.

Thank you for all you have done.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 16, 2007)

virginia said:


> First I'd like to apologize for getting to this so late when so many people are waiting. I kinda burned out when I got home yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to the national Campaign to get the word out, 26 minis are now either in Foster Homes or adoptive homes. More have been purchased directly. At last count Mr Trembly is down to 57. This is plus or minus a couple. Wendi and I went to visit the ones that were first brought out on Saturday. They definately were the worst ones. I didn't see the two that are now at Cathys but one of them was the white stallion that was down when I was first there. The mare I saw down at that time is in the herd and seems to be doing much better. Some of the original 10 stagger when they walk but all are coming around with good feeding and care. I met Lisa and her 5 children and they were brushing and loving on these minis, it was wonderful. We then went to Sharon (VP Kansas Mini Horse Club) and visited with her and the group of 13 that came out on Friday. All are doing great and and responding to the love and care given by this group. The gelding with cancer is going in probably tomorrow to be operated on and we were told that it is a common cancer and depending on the severity can be fixed. Three more were taken out on Sun, one of which was the gelding with the one eye and Kristan will be keeping him. So, the worst ones are out but there are still about 20 more skinny ones that need to be out of there. Victor and has group can do nothing at this time as the Sheriff has come down on everybody associated with Rescue and is allowing only people who wish to purchase to talk to Mr Trembly at least until the 30 days is up.. Apparently quite a few more will be purchased by individuals this week. I do not know who they are.
> 
> ...


:aktion033: ALL I CAN SAY IS "WELL SAID"




: JUDY FROM WILLOW ROC


----------



## lvponies (Oct 16, 2007)

Ginny,

I want to thank you with my whole heart for everything you and CMHR have done on behalf of these minis!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 16, 2007)

Ginny I have nothing but respect for you and CMHR. .

I remember when Chance was rescued for that short period of time before he had to be put down- I remember how some thought his owner was loving others felt NOT- I know where I stood then on that subject and where I will continue to stand on that subject.

The bottom line is the horse was saved from living in the horrible pain he was in.

I trust your judgement on what you saw, did and what needed to and needs to be done. Bottom line horses were saved- I am PROUD of the fact that so many were re-homed thanks to the work of the rescues- as unconventional as it sometimes had to get- these things happen not only in animal neglect cases but in child neglect /abuse cases to. Sometimes it does come down to being tunnel visioned for a short while to get any results. Then being willing/able to step back and take in more of the picture and work from there.

I know this was draining for you and the CMHR BOD as well as other rescues.

Thanks for everything you do it is very easy to sit here and play armchair quarterback in these situations it is a whole other thing to be on the front lines putting your own life aside for days at a time to get something done

so I personally thank ALL involved and the Kansas Miniature Horse club as well for stepping up the plate and everyone else

GOOD JOB- just remember.. one little horse at a time!


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 16, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Kudos to you Ginny for the great job you have done and continue to do!! We appreciate the update and I know the minis appreciate all you and CMHR have done for them :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 16, 2007)

THANK YOU CMHR and all other rescues and volunteers.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for your report...it is good to hear there weren't as many horses as original posted that were there on Tremblys place. I am also glad to hear he is still selling some because that will make him feel better and give the minis a chance at new homes also. Will CMHR be paying for all the stallions to be gelded and their medical, even the ones taken by the other rescue? Thanks again, mary


----------



## Mona (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for the update Ginny! I am so very happy to hear things are moving along so well with getting minis into new homes, whether they be foster/rescue homes or through direct sales. Either way, they are being helped, and in turn, Mr. Trembly is being helped also, by having less to care for. Thank you to all the people involved in achieving this! :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 16, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: now go get some rest



:


----------



## sedeh (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for this encouraging update. It has been a long haul for you and the other members of CHMR. I appreciate all that you(collectively) have done for these minis. Job well done. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

Buckskin Gal in answer to your question about gelding the stallions, no CMHR as of this time will not be paying for the gelding. That is up to SWER and the Bourbon County officials. All the minis taken out by CMHR and SWER are bing cared for by CMHR. Thank you for the kind words.

Ginny


----------



## Decembrr (Oct 16, 2007)

Ginny,

I sent you a PM. :bgrin


----------



## bfogg (Oct 16, 2007)

I feel bad you felt you needed to apologize! I would still be in never never land.

What is SWER?

And just thank you to all of you involved.

You did what needed doing.

I just have so much respect for all of you. reminds me of the energizier bunny who kept going and going...

Bless all of you.

Bonnie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Ginny, CMHR, SWER and EVERYONE who physically went there to help and / or donated money to the cause. :aktion033: You all are angels!



:


----------



## DrivinTime (Oct 16, 2007)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Thank you Ginny, CMHR, SWER and EVERYONE who physically went there to help and / or donated money to the cause. :aktion033: You all are angels!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Well said, StarRidgeAcres, and I second it! Ginny, thank you for your patience and perseverence!


----------



## bevann (Oct 16, 2007)

Gini. Thanks to you and all the volunteers who helped in this rescue.I know it can be very stressful.From my own experience taking back just 2 half starved Mini mares, it is very draining emotionally.We want so very much for all Minis to be cared for, well fed and healthy and loved and when it doesn't happen it hits us in the pits of our stomach and soul.Again, thanks for all you did.I am sure many times it is a thankless job.I wish I could have done more than I did.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 16, 2007)

I third it!! ALL the folks who even had a tiny bit in this from emailing and calling to actually being able to GO there and see first hand, THANK YOU!!!! So about half of them are out of there and getting good care now.

Well, with the sale of more, he can put that money back for feed or what ever he may need with the ones he will keep. I wonder if he can get someone to donate a one time farrier care for them, or a half price on teeth floating or something so he can get that done on the ones remaining with him?

I am sure that Mr. Trembly has been proud of his herd over the years and does not want to be remembered in this manner of his 'life's work'!! I hope that he remembers in the future, if he needs help to just ask- there are so many with huge hearts that I am sure could assist in some way if need be.

Thank you so much Ginny for your valuable time and efforts and again, all the other folks involved- a heartfelt thank you seems so insignificant. Hugs to you all- you did a wonderful job in a tough and sensitive situation!!



:


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you a million times over for everything that you and the rest of CMHR did. You all are heroes!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jenny your comment about the additional horses who have been and will continue to be purchased has me doing the happy dance. That's absolutely wonderful news!!!

Thank you very much for your update and thoughts. I just knew there had to be some good news there somewhere. As far as his remaining stallions is concerned, whoever gets that little one in the pen by himself, will get a real beauty.

Many thanks to all the members of all the rescues and clubs who have helped get the 20 something to a better life.


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Appylover..the stallion in the pen by himself is totally blind, which is why he probably moves in circles. When I first saw him, I thought he was (I forget the term) cage crazy. He was separated from the herd by Mr Trembly beause of his blindness. He is pretty!!

Ginny


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahhhh poor little guy. too bad he couldn't have been rescued. Ginny, I hope you will be putting up pictures soon of the little buckskin you took home. Will he be put up for adoption after you bring him up to par? MARY



virginia said:


> Hi Appylover..the stallion in the pen by himself is totally blind, which is why he probably moves in circles. When I first saw him, I thought he was (I forget the term) cage crazy. He was separated from the herd by Mr Trembly beause of his blindness. He is pretty!!
> 
> Ginny


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update Gini! I'm glad to hear that horses are continuing to get help over there! Yea!! :aktion033:


----------



## miniwhinny (Oct 16, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: You all did an awesome job. Well done :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thanks for setting things straight and ALL of your ongoing hard work.


----------



## EMB (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thanks for the update Ginny. Good news all around it seems. :aktion033: *

So if CMHR is funding the care for the bulk of the horses will they then be overseeing the adoption process when the horses are able to be moved on? How many horses will likely end up being made available for adoption do you figure?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 16, 2007)

Ginny, I tried to send you a pm but your box is full. Cathy sent me some pics of "Boo" :bgrin but he is not the one I was seeking out. Boo is basically a baby and the one I was trying to find out about was an older looking stallion I believe who was pictured in a pen, by himself, and lying down. Could this be the one that is blind???? PM please.

Thanks


----------



## Marty (Oct 16, 2007)

GREAT update Ginny! Perfect. You did GRAND.

It's all falling into place now. Finally I see that light at the end of that tunnel thanks to so many people.

Get some rest Ginny.

Maybe I'll get lucky and even sleep tonite too! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 16, 2007)

> Their health will be monitored by several groups  and if it is seen that they are not being cared for more steps will be taken. He will not be allowed to breed  or increase his herd. All stallions remaining will be gelded and no outside stallion will be used.


..................... This is what I was hoping to read..............Thank you & no need to apologize.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*CAN I JUST ADD A REMINDER OF ALL OF US THAT ARE TOO FAR AWAY TO BE ABLE TO HELP OUT BY BRINGING ONE OF THESE SWEET BABYS HOME TO LOOK AFTER TO GET TO THE AUCTION AND DO SOME BIDDING !!!!




:



:



: *[/SIZE]

I DON'T MIND WINNING ALL THE STUFF BUT I WOULD LOVE TO SHARE !!!



:



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Danielle, I'm sorry, but the one I'm talking about isn't Boo either. He is a chocolate brown with flaxen mane and tail. Reminded me of Rex Allen's Coco (if you're old enough to remember him). Vern told me that he was by himself because he beat up on the other horses. I'm terribly sorry to hear that he's blind!!! I thought he was a little beauty (maybe not show quality) but to my untrained eye a beauty nontheless. I have a picture of him if you'd like me to email it to you.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 16, 2007)

: Thanks to everyone for a job well done and for the update. You all are greatly appreciated1

God bless,

Joan


----------



## littlehorses (Oct 16, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> Ginny, I hope you will be putting up pictures soon of the little buckskin you took home. Will he be put up for adoption after you bring him up to par?


So this one was healthy enough to be moved out of state?


----------



## ohmt (Oct 16, 2007)

Ginny you are an amazing person!! I have been following this story since it was first posted and I really just want to congratulate you on a job well done. I wish everyone had a heart like yours! I am soooo glad Valiant has such an amazing home :bgrin Give him hugs and kisses for me



:


----------



## LindaL (Oct 16, 2007)

Even tho I only made it to I think page 56 on the original thread (I haven't been home much and got backed up on reading the forum), I am sooo happy to read this update and see all the wonderful things that have happened to give these horses a second chance, which is really the most important thing...even the ones that will be staying at Mr. Trembly's.

Kudos to CMHR and all the other people involved in this effort!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay here are a couple of pics of Boo and his girlfriend, they were both transported by the rescues. Boo first went with Judy and her husband and then due to Judy's husband's health issues ( :saludando: hope you are feeling better) is now with Cathy. When Cathy sent me the first pics Boo looked like a yearling, so small but now that Judy and Cathy sent me more pics I can see that yes it could very well be the horse we all first saw in the first pics posted that was lying down. Cathy told me the vet thinks that Boo is approximately 3 years of age. All are hoping with good feed both will regain their strength and with corrective hoof trimming that they won't be walking on their pasterns, keep your fingers crossed



: For now they are both having difficult walking so they are only walking very slowly. I told Cathy I am willing to bet these two, in no time at all and after the trims, etc...one day they will run again :bgrin


----------



## Mona (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think so Danielle...I still think the one laying down was a different mini. "Boo" appears to have light pigment and maybe is a cremello. The other one had definately dark pigment, and a dark base color ro his mane. I would say he was likely a very pale silver buckskin.


----------



## Mona (Oct 16, 2007)

Danielle, I just noticed something else...Boo has white hooves, the other horse had black.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know anymore Mona



:. Unless the horse I saw in the pic that was posted when this all started, he was in the video as well, lying down, is still on the property??? ANYONE HELP, lol. Need to identify that "mystery" man (horse) that was in that pic.


----------



## Mona (Oct 16, 2007)

This is the horse that Danielle is trying to locate, if anyone can help her. Maybe someone remembers seeing him or the pen he is in??


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

Mary, the buckskin baby I took home was one of the three weanlings. Actually she belongs to Wendi who bought her. I'm just keeping her here till Wendi can drive back from Maryland to pick her up. I was told that you don't need a Coggins on a baby under 6 months. Hope that was right. She rode just fine in the back of my SUV. Wendi stayed back there with her for most of the 12 hour drive. I'll take pictures of her tomorrow and post them.

Ginny


----------



## Mona (Oct 16, 2007)

virginia said:


> I was told that you don't need a Coggins on a baby under 6 months. Hope that was right.


I think that may not be totally correct. I cannot say for sure, but I do know that here, there is something similar, and that is that a foal under 6 months does not need a coggins IF the foal is still at it's dam's side and is being shipped with the dam. I would imagine it is likely the same there, and probably what you are thinking of.


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Danielle, now I am confused. I had originally thought the white one we took out on Friday was him but he turned out to be too young too. So I figured it must be the one that Cathy had. There are no more white stallions there that I could see. D**m now I'm wondering too where he is. I'll try to find out.

Ginny


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 16, 2007)

As for the coggins question:

If traveling with the dam and under 6 months they do not need one, but the dam does.

Otherwise they do, at any age need a coggins to cross state lines.


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

UT OH I broke the law...do you think the Sheriff will come and get me? BTW I got ticketed by Bourbon Countys finest while I was there!!

G


----------



## FMC Minis (Oct 16, 2007)

~Ginny~I have contacted Shannon about the foal filly that was surrendered. Was trying to find out if this foal went to SWER? It was the one that got left behind the first visit, I believe.

I (my family) are very interested in fostering/adopting this little one. I don't know what color she is, but believe it to be the only one that was surrendered, not purchased.

Do I need to contact SWER, or can I go through CMHR? Shannon was going to pass on the word, but I know she is very busy and would like to notify whomever necessary.

Thanks! :bgrin

:saludando: BTW...Terrific job to you and all CMHR, rescues, and volunteers for all the hard work and constant drive from the heart!




:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 16, 2007)

> Hi Danielle, now I am confused. I had originally thought the white one we took out on Friday was him but he turned out to be too young too. So I figured it must be the one that Cathy had. There are no more white stallions there that I could see. D**m now I'm wondering too where he is. I'll try to find out.
> Ginny


:no: where are you buddy!!!! Oh dear.....

Thanks for trying to find him for me. He looks palomino sort of color, hard to tell or maybe buckskin?


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2007)

FMC you have a PM

Danielle, I was there when that picture was taken. I remember him well. He was 2 pens down from the main stallion herd and next to the blind stallion. However, I don't remember seeing him when I was there last. He may have been turned out with the herd?

Kristen is going back there soon, I'll ask her to check.

Ginny


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2007)

Danielle, I don't think those horses are one in the same either.

The one that Mona posted, I don't think that is who Cathy has there.

I think the one you are looking for is blind. He appears blind in that picture Mona posted and

also his hair does not look that shaggy as Cathy's horses.

Where are you Mystery horse?

*OH I broke the law...do you think the Sheriff will come and get me?*

Don't think so Ginny. He might run into your sheriff of your county. Oh wait, isn't your sherrif in jail for drunk driving?



:



:



: Yup folks believe it! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 17, 2007)

That is odd that the vet wouldn't have told you about the coggins when you got the health certificate....the vet should have known whatwas required. Will be looking forward to seeing the pictures. I want to add that you make me feel soo good with answering all the questions we ask and being so nice and polite about it. Good job :aktion033: :aktion033: Mary



virginia said:


> UT OH I broke the law...do you think the Sheriff will come and get me? BTW I got ticketed by Bourbon Countys finest while I was there!!
> 
> G


----------



## virginia (Oct 17, 2007)

Marty, the blind horse was in the pen next to this one. I don't kno what was wrong with him.


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2007)

We must find Mystery horse!



:


----------



## windingroad (Oct 17, 2007)

I will try to acclimate myself from the photos when I go back this Sunday for thise interested in certain horses and their availability and whereabouts. I have a hay donation for the herd and hope to pick up a little gelding I asked Vern to save back for me. Ginny stated: YOU'RE ALREADY HOOKED. 10-4, good buddy!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just thought I'd mention that after we finished loading on Friday I saw a cute little white guy in the large stallion pen in the front corner along the road. He doesn't show up very well on any of my pictures and I didn't notice him before, but after the confusion was over he walked over to the near fence to see what was going on. Cute, Cute, Cute. Pretty head and face, my impression was young....but he might be 25 (like I said earlier....untrained eye). I assume since he was in the stallion pen he's a stallion....but it turns out that some of the ones we took out of there were geldings....so ya never know.

Just thought someone who's planning a trip to Vern's might be interested.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: If you haven't seen it.....check out the new information that was posted on the Back Porch.


----------



## windingroad (Oct 17, 2007)

AppyLover2 said:


> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: If you haven't seen it.....check out the new information that was posted on the Back Porch.


What is the back porch?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2007)

It's another part of Lil Beginnings forum. At the top left side of the page (under the ads) click on Lil Beg..Min..Horse forums, then select The Back Porch. Or go all the way to the bottom right and change it from Miniature Horse Forum to The Back Porch.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 17, 2007)

Mona said:


> I don't think so Danielle...I still think the one laying down was a different mini. "Boo" appears to have light pigment and maybe is a cremello. The other one had definately dark pigment, and a dark base color ro his mane. I would say he was likely a very pale silver buckskin.






Mona said:


> This is the horse that Danielle is trying to locate, if anyone can help her. Maybe someone remembers seeing him or the pen he is in??


Yes, this is the horse that hit me so hard I had to stop looking and who spurred me to try and help in any small way from way out in NY, so the auction volunteering, I also would LOVE to know he's ok now. Please?



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got a telephone call from U.S. Senator Pat Roberts office in Wichita. They were following up on my letter to them. Nice conversation with the lady who called. I told her that I hoped Senator Roberts was sincere in his concern and that while progress has been made, that there are still horses there that need help. I told her I had driven over there and bought 2 of them "just to save their lives". I'm amazed that I finally actually got a response from someone......and a U.S. Senator no less.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 17, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> Mona said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so Danielle...I still think the one laying down was a different mini. "Boo" appears to have light pigment and maybe is a cremello. The other one had definately dark pigment, and a dark base color ro his mane. I would say he was likely a very pale silver buckskin.
> ...



I am praying with you!!!! :no:



:



:



: I JUST HAVE TO FIND HIM!!! I would love him to become part of my furbaby family



:



:



:

Thank to those who have sent me emails and pms and will help find him when they go to the property this week, bless you ALL!!! I won't rest until I find out one way or the other where he is


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: OMH What is happening?????

I just got a call from the Governor's office. She said they got a call from Senator Roberts office after they called me.

I told them everything I could think of....about the obvious starvation and their emaciated condition, trash and junk, the 2 horses who had lost an eye, the 2 blind horses, the maggot infested sheath that it took over an hour to clean, our concern about them surviving the winter, the fact that the worst ones had been surrendered and that some of us were there on Friday purchasing them (simply taking the ones Vern was willing to let us take) for the sole purpose of saving their lives, how I drove there from out of state because of my concern for them.

And they want pictures...for the file. She said the youtube video is already part of the file. I mentioned the Fox 4 newscast on Friday and she read it while we were talking.

She assured me (same as Sen Roberts) that they were monitoring the situation. She said the Humane Society (?) had a vet out there on Thursday and something else that was close but not quite what we've been told (darn it, can't remember what it was).

Is anybody else getting calls???????


----------



## lvponies (Oct 17, 2007)

Haven't gotten any calls or responses to my emails....


----------



## BeckyG (Oct 17, 2007)

> OMH What is happening?????
> I just got a call from the Governor's office. She said they got a call from Senator Roberts office after they called me.
> 
> I told them everything I could think of....about the obvious starvation and their emaciated condition, trash and junk, the 2 horses who had lost an eye, the 2 blind horses, the maggot infested sheath that it took over an hour to clean, our concern about them surviving the winter, the fact that the worst ones had been surrendered and that some of us were there on Friday purchasing them (simply taking the ones Vern was willing to let us take) for the sole purpose of saving their lives, how I drove there from out of state because of my concern for them.
> ...



*WOW....... now that is IMPRESSIVE!!!!!*

*I have to believe it is a result of everything everyone has done. *

They have been soooooo flooded with requests from thousands.

(Maybe you were the contact of the moment....




)

But whatever it is..... * How WONDERFUL!!!!!! *


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 17, 2007)

Ginny, thank you so much for the update. There aren't enough thanks in the world for what you and all the others did for those minis, so here is a thank you as large as the universe.



: Thank you to all at CMHR, SWER, KMHC, the people on these boards, and all the anonymous people who contributed to the effort.

Even though I've been involved in many rescues, never one that large! I can only imagine what challenges you faced. I'm with the others: no need for any apologies!! We all do the best we can with what we know. I say you were awesome and no doubt saved the lives of many miniature horses.

AppyLover2, that is amazing! :aktion033: So glad to hear of the followup. I know that you speak for all of us, so please keep us posted on progress with the state officials.

It's been a long journey that's not over yet, but I remain optimistic that everyone will stay on the case. I hope that many who adopted/purchased those minis will update us on their happy outcomes. I just might have to make a pitstop in Bourbon County soon; I know I have some long lost relatives in Kansas.

Now, I think I'll go shopping...at the auction!!



:


----------



## minie812 (Oct 17, 2007)

windingroad said:


> I will try to acclimate myself from the photos when I go back this Sunday for thise interested in certain horses and their availability and whereabouts. I have a hay donation for the herd and hope to pick up a little gelding I asked Vern to save back for me. Ginny stated: YOU'RE ALREADY HOOKED. 10-4, good buddy!!


:new_shocked: hey tried the email you gave me . Didn't go thru-about the feed contact me...Judy



:


----------



## ericrice (Oct 17, 2007)

So is anyone helping Trembly financially?


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont know if anyone is choosing to "give" him money but I do know that many helped him financially when they purchased his horses


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know for sure if he needs financial help?



:



ericrice said:


> So is anyone helping Trembly financially?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 17, 2007)

Many on another board are helping him and bashing CMHR, even though Mary Lou asked the moderator on that board to calm down some of their members but it's unfortunate because the moderator on that board is pointing fingers as well. I think some of those members did go to Trembly's and are helping him and if that is what they wish to do then I applaud them. For me I found it hard to read that board because it is obvious they were not there when the first horses were removed so for them they don't understand, they think the horses were just fine



: Without divulging anything here Mr. T got the vet report, he knows what his horses scored on the 1-10 scale and things weren't fine. Some people still choose to not see what was there and that is fine, they are certainly entitled to their opinion but I tend to take the word of the state vet. I do hope with all my heart that the ones he has remaining in his care he can afford to look after properly. We don't need a repeat that's for sure!

Now I am just praying I can find the "mystery horse", I JUST HAVE TO. Someone pmd me and said if I do find him, I should call him "Ghost" :bgrin By the pictures he looks to be in need and older, rather than younger. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed because I would truly like to give him a forever home with the rest of my furbabies here but "BOO" also needs a home"... :bgrin


----------



## Mona (Oct 18, 2007)

Danielle, I think you need to call him Mystery, since you have been already calling him your "Mystery Man"!



:

Check your aol email Danielle.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mona, I am glad you sent me that email. Made me go back when answering you and I realized my GRAVE mistake and I need to ask that forum's moderator her forgiveness for my stupidity. She was NOT the individual, it's was someone else who had copied her message and made a comment . So this person and since I did not mention here what board or who, I will leave at that and will now shut my mouth.



: . I need to step back from this entire thing, I get too sensitive I guess and passionate when I need to count to 10. I am my own worse enemy. If other members from different boards see things differently than what we know as facts, then so be it.

Now, I need to find "MYSTERY MAN" and that is the only thing I will concentrate or say anymore about this entire situation


----------



## greenacreswv (Oct 19, 2007)

bevann said:


> Gini. Thanks to you and all the volunteers who helped in this rescue.I know it can be very stressful.From my own experience taking back just 2 half starved Mini mares, it is very draining emotionally.We want so very much for all Minis to be cared for, well fed and healthy and loved and when it doesn't happen it hits us in the pits of our stomach and soul.Again, thanks for all you did.I am sure many times it is a thankless job.I wish I could have done more than I did.


* *

*
WELL-SAID! *

* *

*
Thank you, Ginny, and everyone else who pitched in to help the minis and Mr. Trembly.*

* *

*
Faith*


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a question.A while back some people were talking about getting together to help clean the junk at Tremblys farm.Is that still in the works? Some people on another board were talking about heading down there for a clean up day and I mentioned that some folks were planning that here too.Someone wanted info about who to contact to help with clean up.


----------

